# Black Widow



## JoseyWales (Apr 3, 2021)

Has any one grown Black Widow out side?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Never grown it anywhere. Sounds cool though.


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Never grown it anywhere. Sounds cool though.


It's suppose to be mildew resistant, I'm gonna grow it out side this year.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 3, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Has any one grown Black Widow out side?


It is suppose to be good for pain.


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 3, 2021)

sharonp said:


> It is suppose to be good for pain.


It's very good for pain, just a puff or two is all you need unless you want your EEG to look like a straight line


----------



## its_pink (Apr 4, 2021)

My friend's dad grew a plant last summer and I believe it was black widow. It was a seed he found in his supply from the dispensary. Thing grew to be about 6 feet tall and he had a huge yield.


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 4, 2021)

its_pink said:


> My friend's dad grew a plant last summer and I believe it was black widow. It was a seed he found in his supply from the dispensary. Thing grew to be about 6 feet tall and he had a huge yield.


thanks


----------



## sharonp (Apr 4, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> It's very good for pain, just a puff or two is all you need unless you want your EEG to look like a straight line


Let me know how it smokes, I am always looking for strains that help with pain.


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 4, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Let me know how it smokes, I am always looking for strains that help with pain.


That won't be for a while, but Blueberry is very effective on the pain front.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 4, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> That won't be for a while, but Blueberry is very effective on the pain front.


Thanks! good to know.


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 4, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Thanks! good to know.


My goal is to find a strain that is resistant to pest, powdery mildew and mold, last years outdoor grow PM was an issue mostly in Sept & Oct. I buy all my seeds from ILGM  I Love Growing Marijuana - How can we help you grow today? a great site for resource and they back up there stuff. If i violated a rule here I'm sorry but these folks are the best.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 4, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> My goal is to find a strain that is resistant to pest, powdery mildew and mold, last years outdoor grow PM was an issue mostly in Sept & Oct. I buy all my seeds from ILGM  I Love Growing Marijuana - How can we help you grow today? a great site for resource and they back up there stuff. If i violated a rule here I'm sorry but these folks are the best.


I grow inside and have only had problems with fungus gnats. I think they got into my house through some soil that had a lot of mulch in it. I bought it from Lowes and they keep most of the large bags of soil outside. I am not buying from them again. I bought some Mosquito Bits and it is controlling the gnats, but not getting rid of them totally. I guess you have to keep a close eye on your plants when they are outside. 

I have read good reviews about ILGM's seeds and the website has a lot of informative information. The price keeps me from buying from them though, but I might have to bite the bullet if I want one of their strains. They have feminized Gorilla Glue seeds that I couldn't find anywhere. However, I finally found some a little cheaper.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2021)

Take some yellow cardboard or fly swatters and put Vaseline on both sides and stick in or close by your pots. You will get most of them on the cards. They like yellow. Let your soil dry out as much as possible before watering.
I actually use yellow fly swatters and fill the holes of the fly swatter with Vaseline cut the end off and stick it in the pots. Plus the fly swatters clean easily when your done with them. Works outside in your garden for all kinds of flying pest.
Only had the nats one time but outside it helps control white flys.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Take some yellow cardboard or fly swatters and put Vaseline on both sides and stick in or close by your pots. You will get most of them on the cards. They like yellow. Let your soil dry out as much as possible before watering.
> I actually use yellow fly swatters and fill the holes of the fly swatter with Vaseline cut the end off and stick it in the pots. Plus the fly swatters clean easily when your done with them. Works outside in your garden for all kinds of flying pest.
> Only had the nats one time but outside it helps control white flys.


I have to try that. I only have one plant now and I got rid of the badly infested soil.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

sharonp said:


> I have to try that. I only have one plant now and I got rid of the badly infested soil.








						Eliminating Fungus Gnats with Diatomaceous Earth
					

Find out how diatomaceous earth can eliminate the fungus gnats from the soil.



					www.gardenfreshsalsa.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

You can also break off small pieces of a Dunk and dissolve in water /feed bucket to help eliminate them














						Guide to Mosquito Dunks [Review + Alternatives] – Bug Lord
					

Mosquitoes are everybody’s least favorite insect. From their painful, itchy bites to their ability to spread diseases, most of us would be happy never to see




					buglord.com


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Take some yellow cardboard or fly swatters and put Vaseline on both sides and stick in or close by your pots. You will get most of them on the cards. They like yellow. Let your soil dry out as much as possible before watering.
> I actually use yellow fly swatters and fill the holes of the fly swatter with Vaseline cut the end off and stick it in the pots. Plus the fly swatters clean easily when your done with them. Works outside in your garden for all kinds of flying pest.
> Only had the nats one time but outside it helps control white flys.


That works very well, i hung mine up mid plant. I could not believe what i caught.https://www.amazon.com/s?k=yellow+fly+paper&crid=1M3ZOKPEPZTRI&sprefix=yellow+fly%2Caps%2C546&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_6_10


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Eliminating Fungus Gnats with Diatomaceous Earth
> 
> 
> Find out how diatomaceous earth can eliminate the fungus gnats from the soil.
> ...


Used that too works very well


----------



## sharonp (Apr 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Eliminating Fungus Gnats with Diatomaceous Earth
> 
> 
> Find out how diatomaceous earth can eliminate the fungus gnats from the soil.
> ...


I usually keep some of this around. It won't hurt the plants?


----------



## sharonp (Apr 5, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> That works very well, i hung mine up mid plant. I could not believe what i caught.https://www.amazon.com/s?k=yellow+fly+paper&crid=1M3ZOKPEPZTRI&sprefix=yellow+fly%2Caps%2C546&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_6_10


These look really easy. They would come in handy if you have more than one plant too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

sharonp said:


> I usually keep some of this around. It won't hurt the plants?


Nope , has to be Food Grade and just a light top coating when soil is on dry side


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)

@sharonp The DE crystals when dry cuts the knats as they make their way up from the soil


----------



## sharonp (Apr 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @sharonp The DE crystals when dry cuts the knats as they make their way up from the soil
> I understand that. I was worried it would cut through any plant matter.


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 6, 2021)

I water from the bottom only. This leaves the top 2-3" of soil dry, which the soil gnats can not crawl through. Elimination the easy way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 6, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I water from the bottom only. This leaves the top 2-3" of soil dry, which the soil gnats can not crawl through. Elimination the easy way.


Even better I was always uneasy about water from bottom
Do you have auto feed system in place?


----------



## yooper420 (Apr 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Even better I was always uneasy about water from bottom
> Do you have auto feed system in place?


No auto feed, just water when needed. Have holes drilled in the sides from bottom to about half way up. Also have 2 clay saucers in bottom off each pot. My system has worked great for about 7 or 8 years.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2021)

Yooper yours in kinda like a flood and drain system. Cool


----------

